# What Cheeses Do You Like?



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2013)

My mother couldn't get me to eat cheese at all when I was a kid, cream cheese was the closest I'd come.  As I grew up, I started liking cheese more, and it shows in my waistline, lol.  But, my likes are still very limited.  I like American Cheese, Cheddar, Gouda, Edam, Pepper Jack.  My favorite of all is Danish Cream Havarti.

What kind of cheeses do you like?  Please take the multiple choice poll, and share your cheese preferences!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 29, 2013)

I like lots of cheeses but you only put one of my favorites on the poll. 

Cheddar
Muenster
Cream
Cottage
Pepper Jack
Mozzerela
Provolone
Blue

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## janfromflorida (Jun 29, 2013)

I must choose Brie as my very favorite, but usually only get it around Christmas, due to its' cost and high fat. Second favorite is Swiss.  Can't think of a better meal than grilled Swiss & tomato on rye, with a couple of slices of dill strips!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm a sucker for anything with Cream Cheese.   Love Cottage Cheese with pineapple,  sometimes Swiss or Muenster with crackers for snacking.  And my favorite for egg whites in the morning is shredded combo of Mozzarella and Pepper Jack with cream cheese and jalapeno for kick.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 29, 2013)

I love many different cheeses as long as they aren't strong in both smelliness and taste.  Brie, of course, is my most favorite.  I like to buy a block of cheddar and share it with the dog and cat during the week.  Fond memories of grilled cheese sandwiches as a kid.  Haven't had one is a long time and not sure why...


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 4, 2013)

Vegan cheese...


----------



## That Guy (Jul 4, 2013)

Knightofalbion said:


> Vegan cheese...



My first thought was, "What the heck?"  So, I looked it up http://www.organicauthority.com/foodie-buzz/what-is-vegan-cheese-made-of.html

Pretty interesting.  But, I wear leather shoes and love a good steak so am sticking with the real thing.


----------



## Pricklypear (Jul 5, 2013)

I love cheese.  Unfortunately it's so high in calories that I can't eat it every day or even more than an ounce or two at a time.


----------



## janfromflorida (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd better stay away from this thread - you guys are making me hungry!


----------



## That Guy (Jul 6, 2013)

janfromflorida said:


> I'd better stay away from this thread - you guys are making me hungry!



Always come to us with a full stomach . . .


----------



## janfromflorida (Jul 6, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Always come to us with a full stomach . . .


Okay, I'm going to go make a nice salad and put a ton of cheddar cheese on the top!


----------



## mamacathie (Jul 8, 2013)

Mozetella, cheddar, provolone, American, white American, Parmesan


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 29, 2013)

Old french president De Gaule stated:" it is hard to govern a country, that has 254 different cheeses"
How very true.
But we here in Liverpool australia, are lucky, with multicultarisam, not only that we enjoy many of De gaules cheeses, we have greek a nd bulgarian fetta, we do have middle eastern cheeses as haloumy, we do have danish blue.
Oh my god, my mouth is watering as I write this lines.
Australians are into cheese industry as well, there many fine gourmet chesses. Sheep, goat, and so on.
The wanderfull thing is, that old traditions, with new tecnologies are marriage in heaven.
Often , when friends arrive, we serve a selection of cheeses as on the photo.
Grappes, dried fruit, and the rye bread are nice aceent .
And remember" chesse is an afrodisiac" it increases one's libido!


----------



## Jambi (Feb 5, 2014)

Why does the dog appear to have blood on it's nose?


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 5, 2014)

Yep mozzarella, Pecorino Romano, parmasiaino !! Mmmmmmmmmmmm! 

Also love Dubliners cheddar cheese


----------



## Pam (Feb 6, 2014)

I love cheese, got two outright favourites, Lancashire and Stilton.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 6, 2014)

I like hard cheeses, and Mozarella, and Scottish smoked and..and..


----------



## That Guy (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

I like the small ones, the little baby ones ...


----------



## That Guy (Feb 7, 2014)

Living at the vineyard, would often spend a pleasant evening on the terrace enjoying various wine, cheese and fruit parings as the sun set over the ocean.  Delightful!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 26, 2016)

:bump:


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 26, 2016)

Cheddar is by far my favorite, but love a good Parmesan Reggiano on salads or Italian pasta meals. I use feta on my salads often times and occasionally goat cheese. Recently tried a great aged cheddar/Gruyere mix from Costco that was really tasty.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 26, 2016)

I love good sharp Vermont cheddar, but have given up hard cheese to help with cholesterol management.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 26, 2016)

I like Swiss, but only with ham, or maybe something else salty.  Too sweet alone.  And mozzarella on pizza, well mostly I just like the pizza.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 26, 2016)

Why does the dog appear to have blood on it's nose? 

That was the first thought that popped in my mind. Callie has that nose when he puts it under the wrong cat tail.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 26, 2016)

I love too many cheeses to list!!  Most of them I'd say!


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 26, 2016)

Love me my mozzarella and provolone as well.


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Oct 26, 2016)

:drool1:


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 12, 2016)

Goat cheese is my favorite. Also like Fresh Mozzerella and Feta. Fresh figs when they're in season, sliced in half with Brie melted on top is wonderful.


----------



## IKE (Nov 12, 2016)

It would be kinda like waving a T-Bone in front of a puppy.........show me a chunk of really 'Extra Sharp' cheddar and some saltine crackers and I'll follow you anywhere.


----------



## kaufen (Nov 28, 2016)

Ricotta

You're sweet, optimistic and caring. You try to see the best in everything and everyone, and people love and admire you for it.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 28, 2016)

Parmigiano-Reggiano
Gruyere
Roquefort
Gorgonzola
All Blue Cheeses
Ricotta
Mozzarella
Pecorino Romano
 Camembert
Provolone
Feta


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2017)

:bump:


----------



## debodun (Feb 16, 2017)

In no particular order - sharp cheddar, Swiss, mozzarella, provolone - depends on what use I need it. So many I haven't tried, though. Our local market just carries "the basics".


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 16, 2017)

If I could only have one cheese it would be an old 10-12 X NYS cheddar cheese at Thanksgiving and Christmas.

The rest of the year I try to limit the amount of cheese that I eat, try being the key word, LOL!!!

One nice thing I've found at the local Wegman's cheese counter is a little basket of 2 or 3 ounce _tasters chunks_ of very nice and often expensive cheeses.  It allows me to sample some interesting cheeses, the small pieces mask the true cost of the cheese and don't do too much damage to my diet.


----------



## Lon (Feb 16, 2017)

I voted for all of the listed cheeses and like many more that were not listed. I have never eaten cheese that I did not like.


----------



## jujube (Feb 16, 2017)

Cheese?  Did someone say cheese?


----------

